# Cave Run Musky



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

I have some older reports from Cave Run Lake, been too busy to get on here much. I've been down there three times this year, Sept 09-11, Sept 16-18, and Oct 21-23. Saw lots of fish the first two trips, none the third. Caught this on on Sept 11. I love going down there, but will probably stick to our lakes till spring.


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

bow_man1 said:


> I have some older reports from Cave Run Lake, been too busy to get on here much. I've been down there three times this year, Sept 09-11, Sept 16-18, and Oct 21-23. Saw lots of fish the first two trips, none the third. Caught this on on Sept 11. I love going down there, but will probably stick to our lakes till spring.
> 
> View attachment 51302


I love fishing Cave Run in the fall. We fish black 1 oz double colorado blade spinnerbaits over the weeds on the flats in September and then move to Bulldawgs in October. Pulled my biggest fish to date on October 14 off zilpo flats, 48". Also enjoy fishing early spring with 3/4 oz rattle traps for the numbers of fish. such a great fishery.


----------

